# photon on ubuntu



## anuvrat_parashar (Jan 14, 2010)

I had correctly configured Tata Photon Plus on Mandriva and openSUSE but when it came to using ubuntu the steps that I was using to configure the modem failed.
here are the steps I use
modprobe usbserial vendor=0xXXXX 0xXXXX
where XXXX are the vendor id and product id obtained from the output of lsusb
then wvdialconf follwoed by wvdial after editing the /etc/wvdial.conf for username password and phone number.

but on ubuntu these steps fail to work.
wvdialconf ends in an error saying no modem found.
one more thing that I noticed was that in case of mandriva/opensuse wvdialconf used to check ttyS0 to ttyS9 or somehting but in ubuntu wvdialconf does not check beyond S4

please help me to get out of this.

regards
Anuvrat Parashar


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2010)

*www.tataindicom.com/download/dialers/dialup-internet-on-linux.pdf


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for your reply but I had checked that before posting here... the steps mentioned there didn't work  .. never mind I have managed to run openSUSE on my laptop now .. and hence I dont need to give a damn about ubuntu.

photon is working out of the box ... and am posting this using it


----------



## dontanalyse (Feb 15, 2010)

what about using the typing this in the terminal

*sudo ppoeconf*then type in your user name and password 

then use the *sudo pon *to connect. 

Haven't used it for photon, but it works for my cable.. 

give it a shot


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 15, 2010)

Refer the following and see if it helps. 

1. *freesols.com/2010/02/07/ubuntu-9-10-reviewed/
2. *www.tataindicom.com/download/dialers/dialup-internet-on-linux.pdf


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Feb 22, 2010)

@FilledVoid

As I said .. I had already tried those.

@ dontanalyse

I will try that the next time I install ubuntu

well.. my problem there is that its not recognizing photon as modem but as a storage media. Hence when wvdialconf is run it exits with error "modem not found". well there must be some method to make the system recognize it.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe Photon and Reliance NetCOnnect are the same and will require the same steps to configure??
I am glad to readt Photon works out of the box in openSUSE


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have not used photon, but i think after inserting photon into usb running following command will give more details:

```
tail /var/log/messages
```


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

i tried it in linux.......

just go for the "usb_switchmode"  a utility to make mass storage modem to b recognised as a modem in linux,,,,,,

works for ztem880 reliance net connect, photon, photon +, mts connections....

after that use lsusb command will give u product id and vendor id

configure ur kppp or wvdial wtevr u use to connect to net.....

hope this will help out many users there...


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 5, 2010)

I will surely try that one out.
meanwhile I have configured my photon plus on slackware, archlinux (where I had to compile wvdial and wvstreams from source) , sidux etc.

It appears to be working fine every where.

And I visited by brother's place in delhi where it worked at a bewildering 1.5 - 2 Mbps  while where I stay in Noida it slithers at 200-400 kbps  .. have complained a lot .. hope the problem is solved


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2010)

Do i have to use 'usb_modeswitch' command  everytime i plug it in? Mine is ZTE-AC2627.
That package in not in Lenny


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 10, 2010)

Right click on network. Edit connections. There go to mobile broadband. And select tata indicom.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Apr 12, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> modprobe usbserial vendor=0xXXXX 0xXXXX
> where XXXX are the vendor id and product id obtained from the output of lsusb



If you are using Ubuntu 9.04 or above, modprobe won't work. These are the steps I follow:
1. Install wvdial
2. Enter the command 'sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf'
3. Open /etc/wvdial.conf using root privileges and enter the Phone Number(#777), username(internet), password(internet). Add a line 'Stupid Mode = 1'(Without this internet won't work.
4. Dial. Use 'sudo wvdial'. You should be connected and able to browse now.


----------

